# أسباب نجاح المشروع ؟



## KARIM ELFEKY (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,
اخوانى , اخواتى الافاضل ,

كثير من المشاركات و المناقشات كانت تهدف الى معرفة الاسباب الحقيقيه لانهيار المشاريع فدعونا نكون أكثر تفاؤلا و نحاول التركيز على الاسباب التى تؤدى الى انجاح المشروع للعمل على تحقيقها
و انا ادعوا الساده المهندسين أصحاب الخبرات ان يبدوا برأيهم للافاده.

و انا اعتقد ان اول طرق تحقيق النجاح لاى مشروع هو ( العقد ) فلابد ان يكون العقد متوازن بين أطراف التعاقد ( الملك , الاستشارى ,المقاول ) و يتم تحديد حقوق و التزامات كل طرف لكى تتحدد طبيعة العلاقه بين اطراف التعاقد و كذلك البعد عن فكرة الاذعان فى عقود التشيد.


مرفق دراسه عن عقود الاذعان و تأثيرها السلبى على اداء المشروع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم كريم .. فعلا لابد علينا ان نكون متفائلين خاصةً بوجود امثالك من الباحثين

تم التحميل وفي طور القراءه ...


----------



## nofal (28 أغسطس 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## غراس (31 أغسطس 2007)

*فعلا نصائح جوهرية*

لا بد من أخذها في الحسبان لأن الخطأ عظيم،وجزاك الله خير....


----------



## بهاءالدين (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا الملف المنظم وارائع


----------



## الصانع (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. حمد (16 سبتمبر 2007)

تم التحميل وهو في طور القراءة


----------



## ramadan ali (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خير*

لتعظيم الفائدة من النجاح لابد من تعلم اسباب الفشل لانها تمثل تجارب واقعية لاحداث تمت وتم التعرف على اسبابها لمعرفة طرق تجنبها مستقبليا 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك فى النقطة البحثية:77:


----------



## moniraharb (27 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2014)

من اهم اسباب النجاح في المشاريع:
--------------------------

- مستندات تعاقدية سليمة غير معيوبة مثل:
اتفاقية التعاقد 
او المخططات 
او جداول الكميات 
او المواصفات 
او اي ملاحق او اسئلة و اجوبة او او 
بحيث لا تكون متضاربة و لا غير واضحة 

- مالك يكون له ممثل فني يترك له القرارات الفنية كاملة ( صلاحية اتخاذ القرار ) دون تدخل المالك مع فريق العمل الا من خلال الممثل الفني

- مقاول مؤهل لاستلام العمل فنيا و ماليا و ليس مجرد مقاول تعامل بشكل ما ليحصل على المشروع

- استشاري مشرف ملم بالمشاكل الفنية و ذو مقدرة على حل المشاكل الكثيرة التي تقع عادة بالمشاريع

- متابعة للبرنامج الزمني قوية بحيث يتم تعديل الحيود و ازالة الاسباب المؤدية للتأخر تباعا

- قلة التعديلات اثناء التنفيذ

- كفاية العطاء ماليا بحيث لا يكون المقاول مغبونا في الاسعار مما يؤدي الى تفاقم المشاكل و تعثر المشروع

- كفاية فريق العمل بحيث يغطي جوانب المتابعة الفنية و التنفيذية في فريق المقاول و الاستشاري المشرف

- سرعة اتخاذ القرار من اطراف العمل الثلاثة

- مدة مشروع عادلة

- فريق المشتروات المؤهل (لدى المقاول) و المتابع للبرنامج الزمني و الاسعار



هذه في عجالة سريعة يمكن ان نذكرها كأسباب تؤدي الى نجاح المشروع, , لكن السؤال الاهم هو:
هل يلتزم اطراف العمل الثلاثة (المالك و الاستشاري و المقاول ) بمثل تلك العناصر التي تؤدي الى نجاح المشروع

؟ ؟ ؟



اترك لكم الاجابة من واقع خبراتكم على ارض الواقع


----------



## sharawi civil (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بأختصار يعتبر المشروع ناجحاً اذا تم تنفيذه كما يلي:
1/ خلال مدة العقد.
2/ في حدود الميزانية المعتمدة.
3/ حسب النطاق المتفق عليه.
4/ وفقاً للجودة و المواصفات .
ولكم التحية


----------

